# Well Head Control Panel (WHCP)



## klim40 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

Salem alikoum

Iam looking for a training on well head control panel using on oil & gas industriy specialy for offshore plateforme so can you help me plz

salem alikoum 
*http://delta-region.com/product/whcp.php*


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (11 ديسمبر 2011)

You can see my Chanel for more info

http://www.youtube.com/user/OilWellDrilling


----------



## klim40 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you my brother


----------

